# Colnago tandem



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Just wanted to say I saw two guys riding a Colnago tandem this past weekend. They were both dressed in an orange Italian team kit and were about to take on a climb. 

Totally cool!


----------



## BLUE BOY (May 19, 2005)

il sogno said:


> Just wanted to say I saw two guys riding a Colnago tandem this past weekend. They were both dressed in an orange Italian team kit and were about to take on a climb.
> 
> Totally cool!


 Wow, I'd never seen one of those either. Was it steel or aluminum, or could you tell?
Thanks for sharing that with us.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

BLUE BOY said:


> Wow, I'd never seen one of those either. Was it steel or aluminum, or could you tell?
> Thanks for sharing that with us.


I couldn't tell. It was a metallic orange-ish color tho.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

il sogno said:


> I couldn't tell. It was a metallic orange-ish color tho.


Thinking it over, if I had to guess I would say it was steel.


----------



## bsdc (Feb 15, 2002)

Did it look like this?

https://www.campyonly.com/images/retrobikes/colnago_tandem/colnago_24.jpg


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

bsdc said:


> Did it look like this?
> 
> https://www.campyonly.com/images/retrobikes/colnago_tandem/colnago_24.jpg


Yes, except it was metallic orange in color. What a bike it was!


----------



## danl1 (Jul 23, 2005)

When I was shopping, I ran across one moltering NOS somewhere. Wasn't frightfully priced, all things considered... But not what I was looking for, and I'm pretty certain I wasn't going to be permitted to hang it over the fireplace.


----------

